# how to calculate...



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

i think i read how to calculate the light watt with tank size somewhere. i just couldnt find it. please let me know how to calculate it or give me the formular. if it's 5.5-gal tank, what is minimum watt pc i need? 

thanks,

Tim


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

all you have to do is take the watts that your lights output and divide it over the size (gallons) of your tank soo for example if i have a 10 gallons fish tank with a 15 watt fluorescent fixture thats 1.5 watts per gallon not too hard but then theres always exceptions...


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

thanks guppy!

so, what is the minimum watt per gal?

thanks,

Tim


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Read this http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=103


----------

